# What breed/mix is Sox?



## elpizo (Jun 21, 2010)

This is my dog Sox, the vet thinks he is a Border Collie/ Lab mix, and I assume so too, just though I would ask you guys 
























thats all i have, his tail is odd though, it curls over towards his back most of the time.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I definitely see BC, but that flip is an interesting ringer. I'm not sure i agree with lab, though. Sweet looking guy either way.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

He sort of looks pure border collie to me. They come in a smooth coated variety. Not sure, though. I'll wait to see what our resident border collie experts have to say


----------



## elpizo (Jun 21, 2010)

He does have a lot of BC traits, he loves the tennis ball. He lacks Lab traits though, he absolutely hates water.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Definitely BC mix. I'd say lab is a good guess - he looks a little heavier-set than most BC's. My BC mix has a tail that curls the same way yours does.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

BC or BC mix is a good guess. I am leaning towards mix but it's hard to tell with BCs since they vary so much in shape. Many border collies will curl their tails over their backs when they're relaxed. Most BCs I can think of that I know will curl their tails some of the time.


----------

